

Earth's gravity map - emanuer
http://www.esa.int/esaCP/SEM1AK6UPLG_index_0.html

======
thesis
I really don't know much about this stuff. Why is that orb not round at all?
Is the earth really like that? When you look at earth from space, it looks
nothing like that.

Edit: I understand mountains and things make it not round, but the perspective
of the image makes it look like it's be from space as well. So I guess that's
what I'm trying to compare it too

~~~
devb
It's an exaggerated portrayal of the differences in Earth's gravitational
field, not a depiction of the actual shape of the Earth.

~~~
ryanklee
It isn't an exaggerated portrayal, it's a realistic portrayal.

------
mih
Interesting also is the earlier American-German GRACE satellite. For more
information on both see here <http://www.science20.com/planetbye/grace_goce>

------
emanuer
youtube video:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=d4E5T9PSbo0)

